# Is "Fairytale Horses" a scam? Please help



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I found this review for it to be very interesting and informative Review FairyTale Horses by Beth Moore an Independant Review of Grows Amazing Manes and Tails Lightning Fast


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I found this review for it to be very interesting and informative Review FairyTale Horses by Beth Moore an Independant Review of Grows Amazing Manes and Tails Lightning Fast


Thanks =)


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that review is faked, myself. Everything else I have read on the subject says it is a scam--that the book is terrible. Clearly all of the photos of "examples" on the website are either photoshopped or stolen from the Internet. The author does NOT own those horses, and they do not use her formula.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The scary thing is she also owns the domain name "patparelli.org" for some reason....
Pat Parelli | Pat Parelli Com | Pat Parelli Horses


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I think that review is faked, myself. Everything else I have read on the subject says it is a scam--that the book is terrible. Clearly all of the photos of "examples" on the website are either photoshopped or stolen from the Internet. The author does NOT own those horses, and they do not use her formula.


The review doesn't say it works, it just says there are good grooming tips but that it isn't a magic fix that will grow a mane and tail. When I read it I came to the conclusion that this is yet another "how to" grooming book with yet someone else's tips but genetics determines a mane and tail.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

This too. Look at the claim at the very top of the page: Pat Parelli | Pat Parelli

"Ages your horse five years. In six months! GUARANTEED."

Then, wonder where she's getting her photos on that page?

Dapple Grey - Horses Wallpaper 35674 - Desktop Nexus Animals

Guiness World Record for Longest Horse Tail

Mythos P.R.E. Stallions at Stud

And so on.....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you talking about the review or the fairytale horses book? The review page has ads, just like we do here on hf. You can't judge a review by what ads the site chooses to show. Besides the review says it isn't some miracle thing, it says it doesn't work and that it's yet another book on grooming. That's all I believe that op wanted to know.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Muchas Gracious for all the responces! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Are you talking about the review or the fairytale horses book? The review page has ads, just like we do here on hf. You can't judge a review by what ads the site chooses to show. Besides the review says it isn't some miracle thing, it says it doesn't work and that it's yet another book on grooming. That's all I believe that op wanted to know.


Those are pictures of "Pat Parelli Beautiful Fairytale horses" on her site (the Fairytale horse book promotional, written by the author), used to promote her product. She doesn't outright state that they belong to clients of hers who use her method, but it is strongly implied. Why else would they be used for illustrations? Only problem is, they're yanked from various places on the web.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

yep,her book has gotta be a scam- thanks for sharing all your opinions


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

If that stuff really worked I'd use it on myself


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

lol- yeah,I know of people that would =)


----------

